# vnc module only runs under high resolutions

## Adel Ahmed

i've setup my pc as a vnc server, I'm using the vnc module to share screens between my machines.

I can only connect to the server using the full screen mode and on high resolutions(1600x1200, 1600x900)

I honestly do not know which information would be useful

so If you need any log or config file please ask

thanks

----------

## Hu

As far as I know, the X11 VNC module retransmits your X display over VNC.  Your VNC server resolution will be whatever your X server resolution is.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

well If I lower my resolution I get a distorted image

----------

